# what kind of sand can i use for the tank?



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

I am lookin into a ten gallon and i want to stick some sand in there what kind can i use?:fish:


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Your trying to start a 10 gallon salt? Any sand will do just fine, live sand is the best. But its the same as the 5 gallon, I wouldn't do it because Its going to be hard to maintain. I normally tell people 20 gallons is a minimum and then try to talk them into something bigger by letting them know how much easier it will be. I'd just stay away from the 10 idea too and save up for something bigger.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

dont do it man dont do it! really a bigger tank isn't going to be hardly any more expensive to start up it may cost more to stock and maintane but sooooo worth it. Find a sweet deal on craigslist. like i stated before nano sal twat er tanks are not for beginners start big and work your way small seems weird but its true. a guy i used to work with started with a 30 gallon didn't know what he was doing crashed it 4 times lost tons of money and gave up.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh and as for sand i believe i was told crushed coral then live sand and its better to have a plenum underneath to create circulation and avoid death pockets! but im not sure of this.


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

maybe i will go freshwater


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I think its a better idea for you to get more advanced in freshwater before you try the hardest tanks in saltwater lol


----------

